# Lost red Saturn boat with MRS frame



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

I live down by silt, ill keep an eye out. It could be in the tangles below silt before rifle. The best place to look is along hwy 6 between silt and rifle. I have to work tomorrow through wednesday day and night. If you dont find between then i can do a float after 5 on thursday with you from silt or new caslre when i get done with work


----------



## bendflextwist (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi PineMNKY,

I did end up finding the raft. The boat was caught up on a flood lane river left in a log jam two miles below the I-70 over pass. Just below a washed out cable fence that was stretched across the river!! not good. 

There is still two 9' oars and 2 paddles out and about. 

Thanks for offering some help. This stretch is not rafted much and you may find some good things caught up if you make a float on Thursday eve. Keep an eye out for that fence that has washed out and strung it's self across the river.

Happy Rafting!

Shane


----------

